# Want to hire sawer and portable saw mill in Western New York



## 82cabby (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi All!

I am looking to hire someone to cut some logs into lumber. The logs are located in Eden NY., which is south of Buffalo. The logs are cherry, walnut and red oak. A 'per board foot' rate is fine, or if you want to take some of the lumber as partial or total payment we can discuss that too. In the picture below the walnut is in the pile that is furthest away, the cherry is in the middle, one of the oak logs is in the near pile (The dead looking logs in the near pile are firewood). There are two more oak logs near by. I would like to get this processed before the snow flies so if you are available please reply here so we can work something out.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## 82cabby (Jan 16, 2011)

Still looking!!

At this point, of course, we would be scheduleing for sometime after the snow melts.

Let me know!


----------



## justme23005 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would do it, if you were a little closer..


----------



## 82cabby (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all- Still looking to hire someone with a band saw mill to come to Eden, NY. In addition to what is pictured there are now also a couple large oak logs. Please reply here or email [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

